# Tree Frog



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I got a treefrog last weekand and he is really cute and he can live to be 15 years and get pretty big. His name is Dre short for Leondre. He can be a dull green and brown due to the humidity. I think he is from Indonesia if he because a vibrant green than he is australian he is like 2months old. I love the lil thing and he hasn't made any noise, the only noise is from the crickets.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

can you post some pic of him up?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I will in a month or so I want him to get well adjusted to his habitat and I also have to get another light and he will adjust to that as well. He is so cute though but if I haven't posted a pic within a month
say hey chels post a pic of dre.







thought this was the cool smilie that didn't take off the shades oh well


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

whats the name of the frog that gives you a buzz when you lick em


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm not sure if this thread is in the right section.

Yeah, those Whites Tree Frogs are cute. I've heard people call them "Dumpy tree frogs" because of the appearance older specimens take on.

If he is wild-caught, then he's definitely from Indonesia. Australia banned their exportation a long time ago.

It's hard to identify their locality by their color. Although some captive-bred Australian specimens have been selectively bred to show more of a blue color.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

aren't the little tree frogs from south american the dangerous ones?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

14_blast said:


> aren't the little tree frogs from south american the dangerous ones?


 Nah, you're thinking of the poison dart frogs (dendrobates, epidobates). They aren't tree frogs.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

He is very cute and I figure he is Indonesian anyway I read about the coloration off some websites but didn't know about australia banning exportation


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice, but lol this should be in the non-piranha general discussion....

... newbs, pffft


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

No cuz I wanted everyone to know I gots a frog


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

chelsea, is that a tree frog in your avatar?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> No cuz I wanted everyone to know I gots a frog


 lol yer, that is why we have a forum to post about frogs in :bleh:

its called the non-piranha general discussion


> This is for all general non-piranha discussion and for all species that do not fall in the other categories such as community fish, *amphibians* and reptiles.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

_*Topic Moved*_


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i dont kno what a tree frog looks like but i want to get some poison dart frogs but dont have a tank of other stuff


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

That is innes salamander Boris in my avatar


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> whats the name of the frog that gives you a buzz when you lick em


The Colorado River Toad, also known as the Psycedelic Toad of the Southwest...is probably the toad you are thinking of, although Marine toads were also used by foolish ignorant people.....

White's tree frogs are wonderful captives, congrats...


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

cool thats awesome


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

cool thats awesome


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

cool thats awesome


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

cool thats awesome


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

ohhhh the whites tree frog, haha thats one weird frog. i got my girlfriend one for her birthday and i had one for quite some time but it died of red leg. if it crooks u know u got u a male casue only the males do it. as far as the australia bannin there brred of whites i have never heard of that unless it is local breeders casue i see em at my local petco all the time and reptiledepot carries em as well. they don't get as big as the indonesia ones but are more of a beautiful blue.

J-Rod


----------

